# 3lbs 14oz at 31 weeks, does that sound okay?



## girl19722

I went for growth scan today at 31+1 and baby A weighs 3lb 11 oz and baby b 3lb 14 oz. Does that sound about right to you lovely ladies?.

I've got to say I admire you ladies who have twins, this pregnancy is really killing me, I have numb and painful hands, swelling everywhere and pelvic pain which brings me to tears, sleep is shocking and acid is unbearable. :cry: On the upside I am on the home straight now and babies are doing okay I think.

Both babies breech today, are they likely to turn or not?, or is that anyones guess?. 

Many thanks
x


----------



## LorettaClaire

They sound like really good weights to me! Healthy little bubbas x x


----------



## ahbon

remember they are estimates but nice ones for 31wks :) my little one was only just bigger at birth and estimated at 4lbs 10 days before x


----------



## beckyboo1980

Found this really good website for average weight of the twins at each week of pregnancy and looks like your twins are bang on track. Of course we have to remember we are all individuals as are our babies!!!
https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm
Happy cooking!!!
Beckyboo
XXX


----------



## KELLYBD

Yep they sound good weight's my lil boy is only just shy of 4lb now and he's 33+4. My lil girl is 5lb 2. 

They may well turn my babies were both breech at 31 weeks, at 32 lil girl was transverse and he was turning head down. Today she is again breech and he is transverse! Just shows how they swim about :) xx


----------



## Lucy28

Yep- that is almost exactly the weights mine were at that time. I was told it was totally normal!


----------



## AmandaAnn

My boys were 3 14 and 3 7 at birth at 32 weeks. Your weights sound great to me.


----------



## TwoBumps

My boys were born at 31 weeks and were 3lbs 14 and 3lbs 8 so you're little ones are pretty much spot on!


----------

